# Giant 2014 CX Line-up Released



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

New Bikes released, no ship dates or open stock on dealer site yet


TCX Advanced 0 (2014) (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

TCX Advanced 1 (2014) (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

TCX SLR 1 (2014) (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Because what we all need now is another $7000 'cross bike on the market. WTF?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

$3K for a bike with alloy frame, I just don't know who they're building that for.

That celeste frame is supersexy, though, and I will covet it from afar.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a cross guy but I have a question that may sound dumb here so forgive me if it is.

But wouldn't it be cheaper to just use a rigid 29er or rigid 650b bike with cross tires?


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, but then it wouldn't be a 2014 Giant TCX...It's kind of like asking why would I buy a new $3000 road bike when I could just buy vintage for $300 off CL?


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm, all come with the new SRAM hydro disc. The SLR1 is looking pretty sweet to me.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

CBus660R said:


> Hmm, all come with the new SRAM hydro disc.


This isn't the same Hydro disc that Cav ditched after he crashed the other day, is it?


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

SunnyinCO said:


> This isn't the same Hydro disc that Cav ditched after he crashed the other day, is it?


No, Cav was using a hydro rim brake. SRAM is rolling that out alongside the the hydro road disc setups. The disc systems will be very similar to Avid mtb designs that have been around for years, the "new part" if you will is the hydro road lever.


----------

